

Show HN: Created a Job Board for Remote Programming Jobs - AmberShah

Based on the multiple "Who's hiring remotely?" and similar posts on HN, I thought it might be useful to have a site that aggregates remote programming jobs.  There is way too much spam out and an inconsistent way to say "work from home" so traditional searching doesn't work (or rather, takes a long time per person).  I've worked in a few remote programming positions so I figured I might know of some companies or searching tricks to find them.<p>Let me know if you'd find this type of thing useful.  If we can get some traffic going, then maybe we can start attracting companies to actually list their jobs with us.<p>http://workfromhomeprogrammingjobs.com/
======
kungfooey
What sets this apart from Elance, oDesk, Rent-a-coder, et al?

~~~
anthonyb
To me it looks like they're aiming for more nichey, hand picked full time
jobs, rather than sites like Elance which are geared more toward one-off
contracts.

~~~
AmberShah
Yep that's it. It's for full time "regular" coding jobs, and not part time
gigs. Plus the big time sites mentioned tend to have ridiculously low pay
gearedat outsourcing, NOT recruiting top talent.

------
AmberShah
Click click: <http://workfromhomeprogrammingjobs.com/>

------
papaf
Many thanks for this, its potentially very useful - I'm following the RSS
feed.

------
jolan
It'd be nice if freelancers could post their resume/company info as well.

~~~
kls
I disagree, I think this is a good idea with potential, diluting it with
freelancers, will attract the crap shoot that elance, guru and the rest are.

~~~
AmberShah
Yeah, I would only want to do this if I had a way to impose a certain level of
quality. But really, that's the problem I'm trying to solve with
www.codeanthem.com

------
mgkimsal
potentially useful idea - good start

------
extgreen
I've been scrumming various job boards for anything like this. Good work!

------
horofox
will do good if you get enoght jobs :)

